# Ouch ,1 inch of R**n for southern VT



## mlctvt (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not liking the Thursday night/Friday forecast for southern VT; 1 inch of rain, then a freeze up Friday night.  It looks like it could get into the mid 30s Sat so maybe that will help soften it up?
 Damit I haven't skied in almost 2 weeks so I wasn't able to enjoy the recent snows. Must be a snow nazi out there- NO SNOW for you .:-x


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2014)

Weather it great then it does this then it be great again. I think Catskills at least I got to it when it was great and they all made money this past week. Skip this mess coming up and venture out when it gets good again.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm happy to have snow at all. It's so nice outside right now. My house and yard have the most snow I think since I have lived there (7 years). Possibly the winter three or four years ago was close, but the last couple years I've had nothing to look at but dead grass.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone know who will be least effected by this event? I'm guessing the higher elevation and more northerly. Am I correct?


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 19, 2014)

I am heading somewhere saturday, I don't care where, but I need to get some turns in... Not skiing last weekend since it was my wife and son's birthday just killed me.  All that glorious powder and I couldn't touch it.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 19, 2014)

Some mountains already experienced a thaw and freeze over the weekend.  I was at loon yesterday.  There was a very hard layer of ice underneath the snow that fell throughout the day.  I expect other more southern resorts have similar conditions.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

dust on crust? 

I prefer pow-on-pow


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> dust on crust?
> 
> I prefer pow-on-pow



Might be crust on dust on crust in some places.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

It is going to rain hard from the wee hours on Friday until mid afternoon.  Hopefully temps stay down.  Snowpack in southern vermont is 3 feet in places.   They will lose snow but what will be left is not melting for a long time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## flightschool (Feb 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> dust on crust?
> 
> I prefer pow-on-pow



Dust on Crust left me with a nasty hip bruise.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2014)

Please delete this thread.  Some of us are trying to fantasize about these amazing conditions lasting a bit longer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flightschool (Feb 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Please delete this thread.  Some of us are trying to fantasize about these amazing conditions lasting a bit longer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha, go as far north as you can !


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if southern vermont really gets 1 inch of rain.  Storm in question is way out in Ontario.   GFS wants to pop secondary low off the new england coast.  This is why the govt is saying 1 inch.  Wunderground app on my phone just updated Woodford, VT to light rain and 1 inch of snow for Friday!  Come on deep winter!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

And hopefully the Canadian is not right either.  Looking at models is dumb anyway.... it's pounding snow here right now!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## PWDR8S (Feb 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Does anyone know who will be least effected by this event? I'm guessing the higher elevation and more northerly. Am I correct?



Uhhhh Southern California?

Anyways, I've been seeing estimates all over the board from 1/4 inch to 1 inch of rain and some saying passing showers and yet another saying mostly sleet......  Luck of the draw I say.

Now if we ALL concentrate and blow this out to sea to our south, we may be spared.  I think it was the collective subconscious of the gen population that brought this warm spell at us.  We need to slap that down and reassure everyone that a cold and snowy winter is good.... none of this thawing crap!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Please delete this thread.  Some of us are trying to fantasize about these amazing conditions lasting a bit longer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's all your fault. Your unwillingness to ski anywhere other than Pat's Peak has angered the snow gods.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's all your fault. Your unwillingness to ski anywhere other than Pat's Peak has angered the snow gods.



If the snow gods hadn't allowed me to get hurt 3 damn times, maybe I could go elsewhere!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 19, 2014)

Lets be real guys, last week it was looking like a week long blowtorch of Rain and 50 degree weather straight up to Montreal. Now its a one day thaw with a rainstorm that will be brief.

Let's count out blessings and hit the slopes this weekend. Snow should be nice and soft as temps should climb above freezing in most places.

Winter will reload very soon, its going to be a damn cold March I can tell you that.


----------



## Tin (Feb 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If the snow gods hadn't allowed me to get hurt 3 damn times, maybe I could go elsewhere!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



We must sacrifice Pat's Peak to Ullr! AZ Mob Meet up!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> We must sacrifice Pat's Peak to Ullr! AZ Mob Meet up!



Agreed. Burn it to the ground! I have my pitch fork and torch ready.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Lets be real guys, last week it was looking like a week long blowtorch of Rain and 50 degree weather straight up to Montreal. Now its a one day thaw with a rainstorm that will be brief.
> 
> Let's count out blessings and hit the slopes this weekend. Snow should be nice and soft as temps should climb above freezing in most places.
> 
> Winter will reload very soon, its going to be a damn cold March I can tell you that.



Beginning of March looks promising,  would love it if it holds out for most of the month and we can add to the base for spring (Its gotta to get warm at some point)  A superstorm (ala 1993) would be the ultimate cap to this season.  Make it to the 3rd week in April and I will be at peace with the world till next November.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Lets be real guys, last week it was looking like a week long blowtorch of Rain and 50 degree weather straight up to Montreal. Now its a one day thaw with a rainstorm that will be brief.
> 
> Let's count out blessings and hit the slopes this weekend. Snow should be nice and soft as temps should climb above freezing in most places.
> 
> Winter will reload very soon, its going to be a damn cold March I can tell you that.



Agreed!   This is way better than things looked this time last week.  I'm spoiled and I want no rain at all.   

On another note we just picked up 3-4 inches in 3 hours!  Awesome stuff!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lerops (Feb 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Beginning of March looks promising,  would love it if it holds out for most of the month and we can add to the base for spring (Its gotta to get warm at some point)  A superstorm (ala 1993) would be the ultimate cap to this season.  Make it to the 3rd week in April and I will be at peace with the world till next November.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think I just fell in love with you.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Beginning of March looks promising,  would love it if it holds out for most of the month and we can add to the base for spring (Its gotta to get warm at some point)  A superstorm (ala 1993) would be the ultimate cap to this season.  Make it to the 3rd week in April and I will be at peace with the world till next November.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If March is like last year around here sign me up right now!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Lets be real guys, last week it was looking like a week long blowtorch of Rain and 50 degree weather straight up to Montreal. Now its a one day thaw with a rainstorm that will be brief.
> 
> Let's count out blessings and hit the slopes this weekend. Snow should be nice and soft as temps should climb above freezing in most places.
> 
> Winter will reload very soon, its going to be a damn cold March I can tell you that.



I like your thinking. When I created this post I was basically venting because I was pissed that I haven't been able to enjoy the recent snows. The last day I skied was Feb 9th. I'll be out there Saturday no mater what the weather!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 19, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> I was pissed that I haven't been able to enjoy the recent snows. The last day I skied was Feb 9th. I'll be out there Saturday no mater what the weather!



I'm with you mlctvt...I did manage to get up there for Friday 2/14, so I KNOW what I'm missing.  Sitting here in CT yesterday watching the 7 includes of powder collecting outside my office window was killing me. Especially knowing the rain was coming.  Was hoping for Saturday, but now looks like I will be attending a funeral instead.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 19, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Some mountains already experienced a thaw and freeze over the weekend.  I was at loon yesterday.  There was a very hard layer of ice underneath the snow that fell throughout the day.  I expect other more southern resorts have similar conditions.



Wow. We got all snow at Magic. Conditions are ridiculously good this week with basically everything in play and still some deep untouched around today. Rain will suck but there's so much snow that it will come out fine. This  weekend should ski very well with the warmer temps and then when it gets colder again next week off trail will get pretty firm and need some more snow to hit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Wow. We got all snow at Magic. Conditions are ridiculously good this week with basically everything in play and still some deep untouched around today. Rain will suck but there's so much snow that it will come out fine. This  weekend should ski very well with the warmer temps and then when it gets colder again next week off trail will get pretty firm and need some more snow to hit.



They still think they will be able to do the comp on Black Magic?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They still think they will be able to do the comp on Black Magic?



There are actually 2 comps...Magic's own this wknd and then the STE stop next Saturday. Both are slated to be on Black Magic but I wonder how much this wknd's event shreds it?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They still think they will be able to do the comp on Black Magic?



As long as the weather is not too bad they should be able to. They have only run red the last couple of days so I didn't get a look at the top black line itself has tons of snow on it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> There are actually 2 comps...Magic's own this wknd and then the STE stop next Saturday. Both are slated to be on Black Magic but I wonder how much this wknd's event shreds it?



It shreds the cover a lot. I skied Black Magic last year a few days after STE and it was rough. The base depths were not as good as this year but pretty damn close. But then again I'm not sure it's ever not sketchy!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 20, 2014)

Whats the r**n looking like for NH?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

I am defnitely going to magic this year. one way or another. i need to get in a few days. i'm getting so flippin' antsy.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 20, 2014)

Nick said:


> I am defnitely going to magic this year. one way or another. i need to get in a few days. i'm getting so flippin' antsy.



That's what in laws are for.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> I like your thinking. When I created this post I was basically venting because I was pissed that I haven't been able to enjoy the recent snows. The last day I skied was Feb 9th. I'll be out there Saturday no mater what the weather!



Now you're talking. 

I ski in rain (not thunderstorms). At least the snow is consistent.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 20, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Now you're talking.
> 
> I ski in rain (not thunderstorms). At least the snow is consistent.



The problem is the consistency after temperatures drop below freezing.


----------

